# Brooklyn Pigeon Needs a Home



## crissa (Mar 19, 2006)

A very pretty white and grey pigeon needs a home. I found her on Saturday night, disorientated and cold. I took her in and she's been eating wild bird seed and drinking water. I would love to find a nice home for her.

I live in the Park Slope area of Brooklyn. Please email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Crissa


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Crissa

Thanks for taking in this pigeon when it needed you. You could give the bird to a wildlife rehabilitator. That's the best choice, because it may need medical care, and when it's better, she will let it go back to where it came from. We can suggest rehabbers near you. 

Please call me at 212-873-6030 and get in touch with the New York pigeon groups, especially NYCPRC. See below.

Al


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Al,

Thank you for responding to this thread, it's always good to see you here on Pigeon Talk!


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi, Treesa

It's nice to hear from you. I hope you're okay.

I looked at some of the pictures - the incredible Skye, the mythical looking pigeon picture called God's Creation, which is truly astonishing. I'm saving a copy of that one. Sorry though i missed the stories of most of those birds.

Thanks to Terry for alerting us to Crissa and her pigeon.

Crissa - If you still need one, there's a good rehabber pretty close to where you live.

Al


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Al & Bobby said:


> I looked at some of the pictures - the incredible Skye, the mythical looking pigeon picture called God's Creation, which is truly astonishing. I'm saving a copy of that one.
> Al



Hi again Al,

Thank you for your comments about Skye. His popularity has really not effected his humble spirit  , except his head is quite swollen out of proportion.....do we have any medication for that?  


Terry,

Thank you for always going the extra mile in helping Crissa find a home/help for this bird.


----------

